# Molly's First Vet Appt.



## Nana (Dec 30, 2010)

So, we went to get her 2nd round of shots today (breeder had the first done). I decided to get her micro chipped. When they came in to see her they asked if I was getting her spayed. I told her not now. They said why not. I said because I want her to be a bit older before I did. They wanted to know if I was going to breed her. I said no, just want her to grow up a bit and why did it matter? They said they usually suggest the spay now and the microchip at the same time. I said, Oh, ok. So, you can't do it now? They said no, we can. I said good then, let's get started. They asked me to hold her head and put it in. She didn't even budge or yelp? Then gave her her shots. The other techs were coming in and out and commenting on her. She was just very calm and laying on the table. One stopped and petted her for a minute and said she had a good tempermant? And that she was going to make a good watch dog? I thought to myself, you can tell all that by her laying here on the table?? Wasn't really sure how to take it actually! LOL I just smiled and said thank you!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Vet's offices are strange places. I swear, if my vet pressures me to get my puppy neutered at a young age I'm switching vets.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree--my vet would never spay at that age. Where in TX are you?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

They suggest doing the chip and spay/neuter at the same time because inserting the chip may be painful - might as well do it when they are under.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kris10 said:


> They suggest doing the chip and spay/neuter at the same time because inserting the chip may be painful - might as well do it when they are under.


I agree, that's a nice way to do it. It's what we did with Rocky.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Nana said:


> The other techs were coming in and out and commenting on her. She was just very calm and laying on the table. One stopped and petted her for a minute and said she had a good tempermant? And that she was going to make a good watch dog? I thought to myself, you can tell all that by her laying here on the table?? Wasn't really sure how to take it actually! LOL I just smiled and said thank you!!


Take is as a compliment.  They can't really tell if she's going to be a good watch dog, but they could see that she wasn't shaking, cowering or trying to hide under a table.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Vet's offices are strange places.


I have to agree with this statement!! LOL!!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

On the surface that seems logical, but honestly? The chip isn't much more painful than any other IM shot, and we don't knock dogs out for every immunization.

I've had IM injections with a 16 gauge needle and a 30 gauge needle, and the pain difference is largely psychological.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

SchDDR said:


> I've had IM injections with a 16 gauge needle and a 30 gauge needle, and the pain difference is largely psychological.


What really sucks is when the stuff they're injecting has been sitting in the refrigerator. Yeeeeeooooooowwww!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG, I was in the hospital yesterday, and when they put Toradol in my IV, it was room temp. but it was PAINFUL. I can't imagine if it had been sitting in a fridge. OWWW.... Not fair!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Ow ow ow ow ow ow ow.

Gee thanks guys, I have a shot tonite.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Sounds to me like they were trying to get you to spay now with the microchip for the cash... The rest was just them being nice, I think.

WarrantsWifey - Toradol burns going in regardless, I had two injections of it last week and it hurt like HECK. A very literal pain in the butt, lol...


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> On the surface that seems logical, but honestly? The chip isn't much more painful than any other IM shot, and we don't knock dogs out for every immunization.
> 
> I've had IM injections with a 16 gauge needle and a 30 gauge needle, and the pain difference is largely psychological.


Actually, microchips (implanted properly) go SQ, not IM. I cannot imagine a 16-14g needle not causing some discomfort. I have had peircings where that size needle was used and it does hurt a little. I would want my dog to be asleep for it . . .


----------



## Nana (Dec 30, 2010)

I live in the Houston area. It was a low cost clinic. She would go to another vet if she was hurt/sick. All they do is vaccinations and spay/neuter. She seemed to handle it well. She didn't yelp or jump. And the vaccine was in the fridge! That one did seem to bother her a bit more!


----------

